# my b12 and 15" rota slipstreams



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

Check it out.. my b12 with:
15" rota slipstreams wheels
195/50/15 Kumho ECSTA 711 tires
Gorillaz flush valve stems

http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=LoOoD/b12&dispsize=512&start=0

I'll try getting better pictures.. I think I need to get tuner lugs cause I barely could socket completely over the lug.


----------



## b12sr20de (May 31, 2002)

ohh.. the spoon look alikes eh...they're nicer if you lower the baby..


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good but needs to be lowered BADLY!!!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

your car leak a little oil too? 
mines much worse it looks like my driveway puked on it's self

but yeah the rims look sweet how much they set you back?


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

actually my car doesn't leak at all.. its my brother's eclipse that is puking all over the drive way .. wheels were $375 and $37/tire from tirerack.. I'm not to sure about lowering the car. I kinda like stock hieght..


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice wheels. I'd like to have something like that on mine. I agree with the other posters though on the ride height. It needs to be a bit lower.

If I were you and if I had the money to do this, I'd do the following:

* Lower the ride by at least 1.5"
* if I couldn't get rear disk brakes, at least paint the rear drums black with hi-temp caliper paint
* get a paint job, black or midnight blue or some other darker color
* get tinted windows
* get larger front rotors

But I'm not you and I don't have the money to do that.


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm definatly planing on painting the rear brakes .. instead of the good old rust color heheheh

so I got questions...

How will lowering the car affect ride comfort?

How much would a paint job cost? I think I will stick w/ red since everyone knows me by the red nissan .. 

What do I need to do a rear drum -> disc conversion, estimated cost?


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

just a list of things I want to do on my b12:

1. paint rear brake drum
2. paint front brake caliper
3. deep clean interior 
4. get a radio, amp, cap, front and rear speakers
5. install sound dampening material
6. fix front bumper, headlight
7. clean engine bay
8. optima redtop battery
9. paint job

not all in that order..


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

Well, I've never had a car repainted, but here is a comparison I found at epinions.com:

http://www.epinions.com/content_1623498884 Doesn't look too bad.

I don't know how much the rear drum to disk conversion would cost. If someone else has done this, feel free to chime in. I can't imagine we have many options here so I imagine it would cost quite a bit and involve some re-enginering.

As far as lowering, if it's done right it shouldn't affect ride comfort much. If it's not done right, it could mess it up. I had a Saturn SL2 a while back and I had a 2" lowered suspension with stiffer springs and stiffer struts. With the stiffer springs and struts it was definately a harsher ride, but it handled the curves so much better. If I were to do it again, I wouldn't get such a stiff set of springs or struts, but lowering it sure made it look so much better. It would take some research to do it right.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

LoOoD said:


> *I'm definatly planing on painting the rear brakes .. instead of the good old rust color heheheh
> 
> so I got questions...
> 
> ...


nic epics man! i like the rims alot but ii agree with Ricebox, the car needs to be dropped a bit. if you drop the car, the ride softness will decrease but cornering ability and car stability will increase. So youll kinda sacrifice a bit of comfort. 
If you wanna do brakes i recommend a beefier master cylinder (SE-R) . Move your stock front disks to the rear and get SER brakes up front. They should fill up the Rims a bit better. 

And while your at the junkyard you may wanna get the GEN II B12 tailights, i personally liek them better. just my 2 cents.

as for paint, get some estimates, pretty well and respectable shop will give you a free estimate.

-Nick


----------



## b12sr20de (May 31, 2002)

you mean you can move the font discs brakes to the rear? how would you do that?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

yes i would also be interested in moving the fronts to the back


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

LoOoD said:


> *just a list of things I want to do on my b12:
> 
> 1. paint rear brake drum
> 2. paint front brake caliper
> ...


3, 4 , 6, 8 ,9 are all done!! .. and I also added rear and front strut bars. Actually I bought another b12 (1989) and donated my 1987.. I was in a minor accident, thier fault, so the left side painted for free and got the right side painted for $300... last three pictures here is the 89... I'll have better pictures later..


http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=LoOoD/b12&dispsize=512&start=0


----------



## Silvia1320 (Feb 23, 2003)

you should get some sportlines and tokicos or similar combo. i just installed them on my 90 and it looks badass i have about an inch of fender gap. i am getting some konig heliums in the spring. ill post some pics sometime soon.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I agree with the tinting...

What kind of audio stuff do you have?

Be prepared to use A LOT of sound dampening.. I've used 36 square feet of Dynamat Xtreme and I still have some rattling. Our cars weren't built for bass..

If you need help with any of the audio stuff let me know I've musta installed 3-4 systems on my car numberous times...

Cars lookin sweet tho, good job man


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm glad I didn't get those and got these 

I don't even have to lower it and cost alot less


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

for the love of god lower that thing!


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

WMengineering said:


> *for the love of god lower that thing! *


Duuuude(s) I got a set of B12 lowering springs to sell. THey're red.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

nyit240 said:


> *I'm glad I didn't get those and got these
> 
> I don't even have to lower it and cost alot less
> 
> ...


 uh, YEAH YA DO!


----------

